
User squats on over 100 names on Rusts package manager - SrzCase
https://crates.io/users/swmon
======
ram_rar
Wow! never thought, package repo will be the new battle ground instead of dns.
May be there should be a policy where if the repo is empty for and inactive
for a while should be archived and not be actively hosted ?

